
Google Chrome crashing [crash] - aatteka
http://biome3d.com/%%30%30
======
namuol
Wow. When I _hover_ over the link, my tab in Chrome crashes. I assume this is
caused by some pre-fetching stuff.

Any explanation of what's going on here? I can't exactly view the link...

------
aatteka
I added the [crash] tag to make it clear what will happen.

